# Help with Bannockburn water.



## beerking (4/10/13)

Hi Guys.Any recommendations what i should be doing with these numbers , I would like to brew a pale ale but am not sure whether to use the local water or go bottled ?

P.h average 8.1
Sulphate 36 mg/L
Calcium 18 mg/L
Magnesium 12 mg/L 

Unfortunately this is all the info I can find from the local water company.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Forever Wort (4/10/13)

Absolutely no idea but Bannockburn holds a special place in my heart, I went to Kardinia just down the road. 

*recedes into background so water experts can dispense wisdom*


----------

